# Basics of the Hobbies, Crafts Etc



## Jim Thompson

The Hobbies/Craft S&S section of the Forum is established so that private individuals may engage in buying, selling and swapping of personal home made items only. This is the only section of the forum where this activity is appropriate. Users of the Hobbies/Craft S&S section of the Forum are expected to refrain from making claims about a product which are exaggerated or untrue.

If you have a question please PM the forum moderator or an Admin.


----------

